# Armada auto leveling delete



## cbfodalo (Jun 25, 2017)

Looking into replacing a work auto leveling rear suspension. Hate the ride, way to much sway, suspension seams way to soft, especially on beach going over deep bumps, rear bounces and rocks all over. 

Looking into moog 81085 springs and Rancho 9000 shocks. Would prefer bilstein 4600, but they do not appear to have compatible shock. Since rear air shocks still work, was thinking of doing springs first and seeing how it rides with stiffer springs. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfodalo (Jun 25, 2017)

Replaced stock rear springs with moot 81085, replaced air shocks with ranch 9000, set to 5, raised rear just 1/2". Better ride already. I passenger side lower shock bolt was seized to shock bushing, took some elbow grease to get it out. Put screw in end of air hose and wire tied to brake line, left compressor and height adjustment arm hooked up, no errors. Looking forward to seeing how it rides with load. I guess middle setting, 5 on shocks is good, maybe I will play with settings. Taking to dealer tomorrow for some warranty work, leaking water pump and front differential, so will probable get 4 wheel alignment. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## cbfodalo (Jun 25, 2017)

So auto level delete is complete. Replaced rear springs and air shocks. Used moog 81085 springs and Rancho 9000 shocks. Everything fit right in, only small hiccup passenger side lower shock bolt was seized to shock bushing. Sprayed is and kit with a hammer a few times, used i.pact to spin it off, took longer then I care to admit. . ... 
So drove for a couple days at Rancho shock level 5, wide and I agree it still has too much bounce, so moved it up to 7, seams a little tighter. Had 4 wheel alignment done at nissan dealer. Overall, it took about 3 hours, about $400, $189 for Rancho shocks, and $100 for moog springs. No lift at all. To be honest, still not loving suspension. I think it's performing as designed, but design just blows. Too much sway from ass end, and still have minor bulb steer on big bumps. My other daily driver1 is a 2013 ram 1500, the ram handles way better then the armada. Thinking about sway bars end links and bushings. I looked at factory stuff, but cannot tell if anything is wrong, so don't want to east money on parts that don't need fizing... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## pwgood1 (Jan 18, 2018)

You mention bump steer. Have you replaced front struts?

I just did the Bilstein 5100 up front on my 2007 this weekend along with new Moog springs (also did new sway bar bushings and end links). Mine is a 4x4 so I bought the 4x4 springs. I'll have to look up the part number. Coil seemed same size as OEM but more coils. Resolved the terrible bump steer I was having on the 112k mile OEMs (I bought the truck this past summer at 100k). 

My air suspension in back works, but compressor seems to run too often. Thinking of doing the same as you did with the Rancho adjustable and new Moog springs. 

Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pwgood1 (Jan 18, 2018)

Just realized I resurrected a six month old thread. ...whoops!

Sent from my BBB100-3 using Tapatalk


----------

